# Masterdrive <-> Sinamics CU320 PKW Transfer



## Dotzi (13 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

bei den Masterdrive Antrieben war es möglich über PKW Transfer alle Parameter eines Antriebes von der SPS zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben.

Wenn ich das gleiche nun mit einer CU320 machen möchte, finde ich in der Hardware Konfiguration nicht die Möglichkeit PKW einzustellen. Es gibt nur diverse Telegrammtypen die unterschiedlich lange PZD haben.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es bei Sinamcis mit einer CU320 Parameter von der SPS zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben?

Die verwendete Sinamics Baugruppe ist eine 6SL3040-0MA00-0AA1 (S120).


Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2011)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es bei Sinamcis mit einer CU320 Parameter von der SPS zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben?



Das ist zum Teil SW/FW-abhängig.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/49129283

p2023 Feldbus-SS USS PKW Anzahl / Feldbus USS PKW
p2035 Feldbus-SS USS PKW Antriebsobjektnummer / Feldbus USS DO_nr


Ansonsten Infos hier:  http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23689387

Hienweis:  suche nach S120 SFC58 im SIEMENS-Forum (also nicht hier!), das gibt es genug  Hinweise.

Frank


----------



## Dotzi (25 August 2011)

----------


----------



## Dotzi (25 August 2011)

-----------


----------

